# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  How to : write hellenic (greek) and english in kile latex

## Claus7

Hello,

I was trying to find out how to write both hellenic and english in the same latex / kile document. I had made it work in the past, yet I didn't remember the procedure in my new installation in gutsy. I have to say that my effort focused only on modern greek (monotonic).

The only thing I used was synaptic package manager so as to install the necessary files. I didn't install anything by myself. The only thing I had to do afterwards was to include the necessary packages via usepackage command in kile.

So open synaptic and install the following packages :
kilelatex-beamerlatex-cjk-commonlatex-mk*latex-ucs*latex-ucs-contriblatex-xcolorlinuxdoc-toolslinuxdoc-tools-latexpgfpreview-latex-styletexlive-basetexlive-base-bintexlive-extra-utils*texlive-latex-base**texlive-latex-extra*texlive-latex-recommendedtexlive-pictureskbabelkbabel-devkpdftexlive-lang-greek

With all the above I was able to write and also inlude pictures without any problem. When I opened kile the packages I used were the following :

\documentclass[a4paper,11pt]{article}
\usepackage{epsfig}
\usepackage{rotating}
\usepackage{ucs}
\usepackage[english,greek]{babel}
*\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}*
\usepackage{overpic}
*\newcommand{\gr}{\selectlanguage{greek}}
\newcommand{\en}{\selectlanguage{english}}* 

With the _\usepackage[english,greek]{babel}_ the default language is the hellenic one. So if someone wants to write in english, someone has to do the following :
{\en _english text..._}

And that's it! 

There might be out there better solutions. This is how I was able to write flawlessly. The list of the packages I provide might be long, yet while I was searching I might have installed also packages that were not really needed. Also I have to inform that the encoding down on the left hand side of the kile program is utf-8. The pdflatex display worked nicely.

I hope this is helpful,
Regards!

----------


## sotiriss

Thanks a lot man! It really helped me. I had problem with package greektex, but now i can write in greek.
Thanks, Sotiris

----------


## Dionysios

Thank you my friend, very helpful post.

----------


## tekkenlord

Thanks for the post. Users interested in the greektex package can also check this tutorial:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...66#post5061066

----------


## simosx

A new popular way to type Unicode (including Greek) in TeX is to use xetex.
Some instructions are available at
http://ubuntu.opengr.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=930

----------

